# VW QI charger... (Teramont vs Atlas)



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi all,

It's interesting to look at the chinese website for the Teramont : https://teramont.svw-volkswagen.com/

On top of the picture, you have a horizontal menu with item written in chinese. Clic on the second one, and you wil lsee pictures of the inside.
You can easily notice that the infotainment is a different version, and the stick for the gear box too (I prefer ours).

But you can also see that they have only 1 USB port, but the pad is an optional QI charger.

Any clue if this is an upgrade we can add to our Atlas ?
Any way we can order this and try to install it ?

Could be a nice new feature in our car....


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Also, in the embedded technology, it's interesting to see that the headlights can be partially turned off according to incoming traffic.
I've seen this feature on an European Sharan...

Wonder if there is different hardware or if actually we can change the programming using the VCDS in order to get this feature...


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> Also, in the embedded technology, it's interesting to see that the headlights can be partially turned off according to incoming traffic.
> I've seen this feature on an European Sharan...
> 
> Wonder if there is different hardware or if actually we can change the programming using the VCDS in order to get this feature...



I wish I had the infotainment system like the teramont.. So we can get rid of those stupid knobs to change the volume!

And I wish we had the QI charger aswell.


Speaking of QI Charger... I was going through my ODBeleven app and the different channels and I saw there was an option for Apple CarPlay wireless. I didn't try it. But maybe we can enable it and it will work?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> Also, in the embedded technology, it's interesting to see that the headlights can be partially turned off according to incoming traffic.
> I've seen this feature on an European Sharan...
> 
> Wonder if there is different hardware or if actually we can change the programming using the VCDS in order to get this feature...


Those lights are not approved here. I Have seen some YouTube videos which talked about it. Also some upcoming Audis will have a camera for side mirrors and those are also not approved here too. the DOT needs to advance a bit over here to be on par with the rest of the world so we don't have to be a few years behind.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

I found what I believe is the QI charger, but I'm not sure if it would fit the Atlas... it's tempting though.

Teramont/Atlas QI Charger



~Spritz


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Spritzup said:


> I found what I believe is the QI charger, but I'm not sure if it would fit the Atlas... it's tempting though.
> 
> Teramont/Atlas QI Charger
> 
> ...


This would required the modification of the area as this is smaller than the tray area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> I wish I had the infotainment system like the teramont.. So we can get rid of those stupid knobs to change the volume!
> 
> And I wish we had the QI charger aswell.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Infotainment seems like to be a more recent version...

Regarding the AppleCar wireless feature, can you describe where you looked for ?
I want to see with the VCDS, and maybe trying the feature. Since we have WiFi inside the Car, I would love the feature.

This paired with a QI charger, and it's freedom...


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Those lights are not approved here. I Have seen some YouTube videos which talked about it. Also some upcoming Audis will have a camera for side mirrors and those are also not approved here too. the DOT needs to advance a bit over here to be on par with the rest of the world so we don't have to be a few years behind.


I am wondering, since Teramont and Atlas are so close, if the Atlas has that capability, but not activated. Of course, this requires some of the sensors we have on the SEL-P maybe.

I guess on the Sharan of my brother, it's not just LED that are turned off, there is shades that are moving. So, probably couldn't work on the Atlas... 
But I am not sure how it is made on the Sharan.


And I agree, I wish they could adopt some new technologies here. Not being so far behind.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> This would required the modification of the area as this is smaller than the tray area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have seen some diference between the Teramont and the Atlas, like the stick for the gear box, and also the fact that there is only 1 USB connection instead of 2 there.

You mean that this area is smaller in the Teramont, so not possible to just change the pad and place that QI charger ?
Damn, would had been nice....


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> I have seen some diference between the Teramont and the Atlas, like the stick for the gear box, and also the fact that there is only 1 USB connection instead of 2 there.
> 
> You mean that this area is smaller in the Teramont, so not possible to just change the pad and place that QI charger ?
> Damn, would had been nice....


Yeah it would have been nice. By the way the radio they have is the one that also has knobs but are located in the bottom right and left. One other thing I like in the Chinese Teramont is the center console cup holder area they have a sliding cover for it. Above all, we also have to remember that the VW in China is a joint venture over there and the partner has a say of what goes in the Teramont as opposed to VW having full control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukie513 (Dec 13, 2017)

Mitch82 said:


> Yeah, the Infotainment seems like to be a more recent version...
> 
> Regarding the AppleCar wireless feature, can you describe where you looked for ?
> I want to see with the VCDS, and maybe trying the feature. Since we have WiFi inside the Car, I would love the feature.
> ...


I would love to have wireless CarPlay, any chance of this being an option?


----------



## Boater108 (Feb 1, 2019)

*Qi Charger that works in the Atlas*



Mitch82 said:


> I have seen some diference between the Teramont and the Atlas, like the stick for the gear box, and also the fact that there is only 1 USB connection instead of 2 there.
> 
> You mean that this area is smaller in the Teramont, so not possible to just change the pad and place that QI charger ?
> Damn, would had been nice....


I purchased on Amazon this Qi charger. It comes with a USB connector. I added a 12 volt to USB adaptor. The charger fits the Atlas phone space perfectly. I used the adaptor to plug into the 12 volt lighter outlet leaving the USB free to plug in my phone for Apple CarPlay. Here is the Amazon link to the charger: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GB8GM25/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is the 12 volt adaptor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VH84L5E/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Boater108 said:


> I purchased on Amazon this Qi charger. It comes with a USB connector. I added a 12 volt to USB adaptor. The charger fits the Atlas phone space perfectly. I used the adaptor to plug into the 12 volt lighter outlet leaving the USB free to plug in my phone for Apple CarPlay. Here is the Amazon link to the charger: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GB8GM25/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This is the 12 volt adaptor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VH84L5E/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Why would you do that? The Apple iPhone will be charged through the Lightning cable. 
Does that even work, QI and Lightning cable at the same time? No overheating?


----------



## Boater108 (Feb 1, 2019)

rocknfreak said:


> Why would you do that? The Apple iPhone will be charged through the Lightning cable.
> Does that even work, QI and Lightning cable at the same time? No overheating?


Good question. My thinking was to have the option of allowing wireless charging when I don't have the phone plugged in with the Lightning cable. Maybe an unnecessary redundancy, but I like having a Qi charger aboard.


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

I have looked high and low on how to rig up a QI charger by retrofitting a small tray in the arm rest, like GMC Denali ( and others I’m sure). I realized I car more about wireless CarPlay. If I could solve for Car play wirelessly, but there does not seem to be an adapter. 

I ended up ordering a Pro Clip phone holder that uses a factory iPhone cable to charge the phone in the holder. This solves car play, charging, where to put the phone, and not having a charging cord in the way. It’s not ideal as wireless, but I am going to give it a shot. I’ll follow up with pics when it gets delivered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAguy450 (Sep 4, 2019)

I don’t know if anyone has found anything more on this but I just found this on eBay. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254233772892


----------



## dnimtz (Nov 17, 2019)

This is another possible solution: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955241441.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.35.afc255e7wQDmSY


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

Dukie513 said:


> I would love to have wireless CarPlay, any chance of this being an option?


https://www.eftermontering.se/musik-interface/6486-wireless-carplay-adapter-audi-volvo-mercedes.html

Here you are .


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Misio9 said:


> https://www.eftermontering.se/musik-interface/6486-wireless-carplay-adapter-audi-volvo-mercedes.html
> 
> Here you are .


Close to $170. Not for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

